# Toy possession/ aggression? How to correct? Need help



## DTS (Oct 19, 2010)

I want to start out by saying jasmine is an only dog, therefore everything in our house is hers. 
We dont go to the dog park often, maybe 3 times a year. We don't visit our family with her often because their dogs attack her.
For the most part jasmine is submissive to other dogs. 
Except with toys. Today we went to the park and there were 2 other male gsd there. 1 was trying to play fetch and jasmine started running after him barking and trying to knock him off the frisbee. I called her off and she came and when I told her to leave it she did. But then she started doing it every time and I tried to hold her collar but then she just started barking aggressively at the dog. At that point we left. But I let it go on for like 30 minutes of me yelling or holding her and I'm so embarrassed and I feel like I was that person at the dog park you want to leave. 
How do I correct this? Especially in public. 
I tried to take her away and bring her back when she did it, I voice corrected, told her to leave it, which she did after she had ran him off. 
What's he best way to handle this since I can't practice at home bc we don't have other dogs.
She isn't possesive to people, she will drop it right out when asked. 
I've realized she isn't a dog park dog so we wont be going back and we should have left the first time she did t but that was my fault.
we were going to do fly ball an I don't want this to carry over. I just don't want this behavior period.
Suggestions are welcome


----------



## N Smith (Aug 25, 2011)

DTS said:


> I want to start out by saying jasmine is an only dog, therefore everything in our house is hers.


Therein lies the problem - nothing should be hers it is YOURS. You decide who plays with what and when. End of story.

Any chance you can get her in with a trainer in your area who does obedience classes?

This seems to be an obedience problem and you sound like you may be half way there with being able to call her after the fact, but in reality you need to be able to tell her to leave something and have her listen - even under high distraction. If you could get help with the final stages and being able to proof in a controlled environment I am sure you would have more success, than trying to do this on your own and not being able to control other dogs who might be coming in.

Good luck with your pup!


----------



## DTS (Oct 19, 2010)

She's fine in the house. I I want the ball, it's mine. I can take anything I want away from her at anytime. Food, bones, high value treats, etc. No fuss. We have been thru sub novice OB, novice OB, and open OB. When she gets something I need or want to take away it's not a problem she drops it immediately. I also live in an apartment and we can't have her off leash so it's hard to do work offleash. 
In OB class she had to remain in a stay when balls were rolled, it's were squeaked, etc and she did great. Didn't break the stay.
It's when someone is throwing a ball, she can't just watch other dogs play, she has to participate and then wants to have all the toys. 
But I do agree we need to work on of leash recall with high distractions. 
We have went thru all the OB classes besides utility OB, but maybe my trainer will
Let us do this part on the side.


----------



## N Smith (Aug 25, 2011)

DTS said:


> It's when someone is throwing a ball, she can't just watch other dogs play, she has to participate and then wants to have all the toys.


Then this is what she needs to be proofed on - it may be something you can't do without a controlled environment because you need to be able to start and stop the other dogs playing as needed if you have to correct your dog.

I would ask a few trainers in your area if they can help you set up a scenario with other WELL TRAINED dogs, who will ignore yours and be non-reactive, even if your dog is.

Then I would work on proofing her "leave it".

The trainer who helped you with your OB, would they be open to doing this?


----------



## DTS (Oct 19, 2010)

I was goin to look into asking my trainer. All of her classes have started already which we have taken all of them her on classes and the agility ones. But she does have the facilities to do it. She is also the president of the dog park. I'm going to get in contact with her and see if we could come during a class and "practice this" or we could join the novice OB class and just review the basics


----------



## DTS (Oct 19, 2010)

Well my trainer suggested using a shock collar because it's te only thing left to try on her. We have gotten her over her fear barking at people 95% she will let out the ocasional bark, but I'm not really Into the shock collar. I feel like this is a problem but that's a bit extreme to me. For now I would like to avoid dog parks and still have her socialize with dogs but without toys. She's very submissive to dogs except when the toys come out. The only other thing I can think of is using y parents dogs but they aren't trained at all. I just don't want to give her the wrong impression about other dogs but I don't want her playing with just any dog. 
I guess I want her to be okay with dogs Which she is and if toys come out we will just remove ourselves from the situation. Unless I can find someone who would want to work with us but I dot want someone putting their dog or put my dog in jeopardy.


----------



## Bismarck (Oct 10, 2009)

so i was at first totally against ecollar training, except when training the dog off lead.
however, someone linked a write up done by leerburg.com on how to use and introduce a dog to an ecollar.
i had some time to blow, so i read it.
i have to say after reading how he introduces the dog to the collar, the correct ways to determine the level of the dog at that day (as it does vary, which is logical), i would feel positive in using this tool in training during any situation.

I really wish i could link you to it, i'll try and find it and post here. has a ton of awesome info with links on getting your dog used to it, how to use it, when to use it etc...

the ecollar, like a pinch, flat, choke collar, is just that. a tool. it can be used correctly or incorrectly. and introducing the dog to the new device, and making sure they understand the meaning is crucial to your and your dogs success.
leerburg all this information down pat.

maybe someone else can help and link, but i'll try and find it.


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

Dogs resource guard naturally. 
Our home has a rule, if you guard it, you lose it.

You could try desensitizing her to having toys in that manner; play with nice dogs who are proven to not be possessive or aggressive, and when she guards the toys, remove them from her and place them "up" somewhere she cannot get them. 
But you'd need to work on it daily for a while. We don't have to do this with toys any longer, we don't feed treats while all the pack is out, and if they guard space (sometimes an issue, depends on the dog, the spot, the weather, etc.) they are removed from that as well.
For instance - if one dog guards a toy from another dog, we remove the toy completely. We do not give the dog who wanted it the toy. That would cause frustration on the guarding dog's part and may lead to a retaliatory "tiff" or something.

If you're there at your folks' and the toys become an issue, tell her "Oops, so sad" or "sucks to be you" (dogs don't understand our words but just our tone  ) and take the toy and put it up with her watching. Make sure she cannot get at it.

I'd really just suggest doing what you're planning - don't take her to dog parks, especially if there's toys out and about there, and then when you're other places, and toys come out, remove them from both dogs immediately, until your girl learns to share or at least not guard.

FTR I personally would not use a shock collar when aggression is involved since the front of the neck, where the collar would sit, is very sensitive and stimulation there could easily ramp the dog up further rather than calming it down/diffuse the situation.


----------



## LouCastle (Sep 25, 2006)

I'll suggest that the Ecollar is one of the worst tools to use for this issue as Mr. Frawley (or Leerburg) uses it. All he'll do is use it to blast your dog when she shows aggression. This can EASILY make the aggression issue worse. 

I suggest using the Ecollar to teach the recall and the sit. If this is done you'll probably find that this issue just disappears. Even if it does not, you can always reinforce your OB commands and calm the dog down.


----------

